# Allah



## jazyk

Arapçada Allah _God_ anlamına geldiğini biliyorum, ama Batı'da bu söz Müslümanlar'ın tanrısıyla ilgisi. Sorum: Müslüman olmayan Türkler _Allah_ kullanıyor veya diğer bir söz tercih ediyor mu?

Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## KyLé90

*Aslında geniş ve farklı açılardan bakılabilecek bir konu. 

Genel olaral "God -> Allah" olarak kullanılıyor, ancak son zamanlarda "Allah" ziyade Tanrı kelimesi daha çok kullanılıyor, bence .

Türkiye' de yaşamıyorum ancak görebildiğim kadarıyla her ne kadar normal halk "Allah" olarak söylese de basın-yayın organlarında kullanılan kelime "Tanrı" ve son zamanlarda genel olarak "Tanrı" kelimesini kullanıyorlar.

Müslüman olmayanlar için de aynı durum söz konusudur, bence. Genelleme yaparsak büyük çoğunluk Tanrı diyor. *


http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allah

http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanrı


----------



## équalibrùm

Şöyle diyebiliriz, basın ve yayın organları öz Türkçe olan '' Tanrı'' 'yı tercih ediyor, ki doğrusu da bu, ama günlük hayatta daha çok Allah ( aslı, el İlâh ) tercih ediliyor...


----------



## dawar

"Tanrı" (tengri) islam öncesi bir türk şamanist kavramı. Normalde müslümanların "Allah" demeleri gerekir. Ama öz türkçeye dönebilmek için halk "Tanrı" demeye teşvik edilmiş. Ama sonuç olarak bu sadece medyalarda uygulanmış.

Müslüman olmayan türkler ise hiçbir şekilde "allah" demez. Dinlerine göre tanrı, yehova, vs.. derler.


----------



## Rallino

allah derken, inşallah!,  allah allah! gibi kalıplardan bahsediyorsak, bu kelimelerin türkçe'de Tanrı ya da Allah ile ilgili olduklarını düşünmüyorum. Tamam anlam olarak Allah ile ilişkili kelimeler ama sanırım zaman içinde anlam kaymasına uğramışlar.

örneğin

"inşallah = hopefully" şeklinde tercüme ediliyor, arapça bilgim sıfır; ancak bu kelime muhtemelen "Allah izin verirse" ya da benzer bir anlamdadır. Ama günlük hayatta konuşurken, kimse bu şekilde düşünerek kullanmıyordur herhalde.


----------



## miraculeuse

*Müslüman olmayan Türkler "Tanrı" kelimesini kullanırlar. Ama Müslüman Türkler yerine göre "Allah" ve "Tanrı" kelimelerinin ikisini de kullanıyorlar.*


----------



## barbariansss

Tanrı, her şey oabilir, bir put olabilir, güneş, ateş olabilir. İnsanların inandıkları, yaratıcı kabul ettikleri şeylere tanrı denilir. Ama Allah, bizim yaratıcı kabul ettiğimiz Zat'ın adıdır.
Sen bir insansın. ama adın Mehmet, Ali, Ayşe vs...


----------



## ayşegül

barbariansss said:


> Tanrı, her şey oabilir, bir put olabilir, güneş, ateş olabilir. İnsanların inandıkları, yaratıcı kabul ettikleri şeylere tanrı denilir. Ama Allah, bizim yaratıcı kabul ettiğimiz Zat'ın adıdır.
> Sen bir insansın. ama adın Mehmet, Ali, Ayşe vs...


 
Evet(Y)Şiddetle katılıyorum. 

Müslüman kisve genellikle Allah lafzını kullanıyor.
Tanrı ya da Allah Kullanmakla bir nevi kişi hafifde olsa kendinin içinde bulunduğu inançtan ipuçları verir.

Yayın organlarında da Allah da kullanılıyor tanrı da kullanılıyor..Ama tutupta genel bir yargıya varıp ''genellikle '' demek yanlış olur.Bazı kanallarda Allah lafzına dikkat çekerken (müslüman kanallar ) ,Diğerleride Tanrıyı kullanıyor...Ama Allah daha fazla kullanıldığı da su götürmez bir gerçek.


----------



## miraculeuse

ayşegül said:


> Bazı kanallarda Allah lafzına dikkat çekerken (müslüman kanallar ) ,Diğerleride Tanrıyı kullanıyor...


*
bu ne garip bir ayrım? ülkemizde müslüman kanal diye bir kanal mı var? Kanal7 müslüman da Show Tv değil mi? Lütfen daha seküler yaklaşalım konulara.

Sevgiler
*


----------



## ayşegül

miraculeuse said:


> *bu ne garip bir ayrım? ülkemizde müslüman kanal diye bir kanal mı var? Kanal7 müslüman da Show Tv değil mi? Lütfen daha seküler yaklaşalım konulara.*
> 
> *Sevgiler*


 
Arkadaşım ilk olarak müslüman kanallar derken neyi kast ettiğimi sor ondan sonra yorumunu yaz,eğer böyle yaparsan ikimizde birbirimizi daha iyi anlarız  ..Müslüman kanallar derken genellikle dini içerikli kanallar demek istedim hızlı yazdığımdan tamlamaya tam dikkat edemedim.Bu açıklama kafi oldu sanırım.


----------

